# Need to borrow receiver block and ar multitool



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I need to remove my delta ring/barrel nut and install a free float barrel nut - AR. Does anyone have a upper receiver block and a barrel nut tool I can borrow? I live in Pace and work in Fort Walton Beach so if it is close to there the netter, but beggars cannot be choosy.

[email protected] com


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

If you find yourself coming to Mobile, I'll be happy to swap it out for you. Takes about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If you want to come to jay , I will help you, I don't loan out any more to much don't find it way back. jj


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks glassplus. I fully understand the loaning. I have no problem doing the change at someones house.

I will keep the offers in mind. Kind of trying to find local since my time is limited due to the driving and it is turkey season. I HAVE to be out in the woods every weekend chasing and listening to the gobbling.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will vouch for Mike aka Q2... He is a jam up guy and you will not have any problems getting your stuff back. I have been friends with his best friend for years and come to know Mike as well. He is a great guy.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Ahh your making me blush. Thanks Rob.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I know Im revisiting this thread a few days (week and half) later, but I live in Milton and have the multi-tool to loan if you need it still. Dont have the net up at my new house yet so call 324-7242 if interested.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome just got my new barrel so I willgive you a buzz tomorrow Thank you Kenny.

Mike


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll try to remember to have it with me and be coming back into Milton/Pace area from Pcola around 5pm if you can meet me on 90 somewhere.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Kenny. I just finished. Iwill call you tomorrow and get your tool back to you tomorrow.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

sounds good.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey everybody. Kenny let me borrow his DPMS multi-tool yesterday. He is an awesome guy and was very accommodating. Bottom line - Great guy.


----------

